

Exploring the Durability of IP Connections from Android Devices  - lyime
http://urbanairship.com/blog/2011/07/07/a-day-in-the-life-of-a-mobile-device-ip-connectivity/

======
dholowiski
My samsung nexus s loses all radio connectivity (wifi and cell) dozens of
times a day. i wonder if this is common, and why this phone is the second
worst one in he report.

~~~
sp_
It's definitely the case for me too. I am using a T-Mobile MyTouch 4G.

There is something rotten with the cell phone networks in the USA because when
I lived in Germany the situation was much better. Good to see my gut feeling
being backed up by data. However, I thought the difference would be more than
roughly 30%. Maybe the difference between T-Mobile USA and T-Mobile Germany is
just bigger than the national averages of the two countries.

~~~
X-Istence
Don't compare that to T-Mobile in The Netherlands, the T-Mobile network there
is absolutely the worst network I've had the displeasure of using. Dropped
data all over the place, no signal all over the place. They really need to fix
that issue.

------
joelhaus
Potentially very interesting stuff, thx. If anyone plans to use this data to
inform a purchasing choice, one note of caution: phones with higher utility
that often connect via wifi will almost certainly show higher reconnect rates
due to Android battery management idling the device in 3G mode and then
switching back to wifi when in use.

Also, seems that using median rather than mean for this data might provide a
better picture of the most likely outcome one could expect.

------
MichaelGG
I'm surprised how few connections/day they report for the majority of clients.
Just in a normal day, my phone is going to reconnect about 7 times, just
switching between wifi and 3G, as I go to the office, lunch, and back home.

------
vegardx
Great article, but why on earth do you use American Carrier-names on the
phones? It makes no sense for ... the rest of the world. I'd be a very happy
chap if every article about mobile phones would use the manufacture name!

------
guelo
What I'm wondering is why developers use Urban Airship's push service over
Google's C2DM.

~~~
andrewjshults
Having just done a C2DM implementation, the biggest factor would be that C2DM
requires 2.2 or higher. I didn't fully explore how urban airship's helium
works but they state support for 1.6 and higher. Beyond that, they also have a
unified API to do push between iOS, Android and BBOS. We had already built out
our own iOS push system, so the unified API wasn't an advantage. A bit more
documentation from google on how to implement C2DM would have been nice, but
there is enough out there to get it up an running.

